# Anonymous legt sich mit spanischer Polizei an



## Newsfeed (13 Juni 2011)

Internet-Aktivisten haben nach der Festnahme von drei Mitgliedern ihres Netzwerks die Homepage der spanischen Policía Nacional lahmgelegt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

